# Ladies Hawthorne



## yooper (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Folks! I am so happy I found this site...I am not alone in getting bitten by this bug!

While rebuilding a 1971 C.Itoh 10-speed to use as my townie (my Lemond Tourmalet is too tempting for someone to rip off around town) I happened to find a ladies Hawthorne. I had no idea what I was buying, but feel like I got a decent deal after paying $25 for it at a rummage sale. I only got to look at this Hawthorne because a guy at the previous sale wasn't going to sell his Schwinn Breeze. I just need some help identifying the year, value, and where I can get the missing headlight. Any help would be appreciated!!!

The serial number is A95838 52CW and you should be able to open the attached pics. I can email you anything you might need to help.

Please help me figure out just what I have!!!

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ronaldo_is_god/album?.dir=/3b03re2&.src=ph


----------



## sprobbiano (Jun 27, 2006)

$25??? Nice score!


----------



## JOEL (Jun 27, 2006)

Good score for the money... Here's a picture of boy's version showing the sealed beam headlight that you will need. 

Mine needs a chainguard. Anyone have it? JOEL


----------



## yooper (Jun 27, 2006)

JOEL said:
			
		

> Good score for the money... Here's a picture of boy's version showing the sealed beam headlight that you will need.
> 
> Mine needs a chainguard. Anyone have it? JOEL




Thanks man! Do you have any idea the year or how to decode the serial number? I have been scouring the internet all day, literally, for a headlight.

Chris


----------



## JOEL (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking back at your pix I see that yours is not the same as mine. Your bike was made by the Cleveland Welding Co. It may not have had the same light. I'll see if I can find some literature.


----------



## elginkid (Jun 28, 2006)

Try Memory Lane, last time I was there, they had a large selection of lights similar, and like the one you need.  

http://www.memorylane-classics.com

Though it's surely not listed in their online inventory, give them a call, just be prepared to almost triple your investment in the bike.

Wes


----------



## yooper (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks! I have no problem dropping the extra money on this bike. I am truly going to enjoy riding it. I will check out Memory Lane and see what they can do.

Thanks again!


----------



## walloe (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to have a 1957 (or 58) girls 26" Hawthorn.  It was blue, with chrome fenders.  The seat was checkered blue and white.  The handgrips were white.  Sure wish I could locate it.  What a sweet ride.  Does anyone have a picture from a catalog?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 12, 2009)

Yooper, you definitely scored on that one! I bought a similar one in not nearly as nice condition for more $. RMS 37 is our resident guru of these bikes, and I know from him that the 52 CW indicates the year give or take, and the blue & red 'crest' badge came out on 1950 models and used throught the 50s.


----------

